# Timeshare offer from Hyatt



## lazyme2305 (May 18, 2014)

I got an offer in mail from Hyatt for spending 6 days/5 nights on the Ka' Anapali beach resort for $299.






I called the reservation number and they said that would have to attend a 90-minute timeshare presentation on the 4th day but other than that there are no other terms/hidden fees. Also, they said I would be able to avail the offer regardless of whether I decide to purchase the timeshare with them.

Do you think its a good offer that I should take? I'm just worried they would charge me for the entire stay if I refuse to buy the timeshare property. Anyone have any experience with Hyatt regarding this?


Thanks


----------



## Kal (May 18, 2014)

It's a great deal!  The Hyatt hotel room runs about $350 per day plus 11% tax.  The timeshare presentation is pretty low key.  Spend the 1 1/2 hour time and learn about the property.  If you say no, they will get you out the door so they can roll the dice on the next person.  They don't want to waste their own time with someone who isn't going to buy.

 Have no fear about consequences of not buying.  They say 1 out of 4 make the purchase so you will be in the 75 percentile who walk.

 I went thru the presentation in April and once the guy figured out I wasn't a buyer he was in a hurry to end it.


----------



## lazyme2305 (May 18, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the info. He said the offer is valid only for bookings till December 13(which makes sense or everyone would be rushing there for the holidays). Will plan a trip to Hawaii soon


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 18, 2014)

How did you get the offer?  Are you a Hyatt credit card holder?  I am trying to decide which credit cards to apply for this weekend.


----------



## IngridN (May 20, 2014)

We received the same offer and are considering it. We're not Hyatt cc holders.

Ingrid


----------



## HiDef (May 20, 2014)

Ingrid, any suggestions on how to get offered this?


----------



## IngridN (May 20, 2014)

HiDef said:


> Ingrid, any suggestions on how to get offered this?



I have no idea what list we're on. we've received these offers from Westin, Hilton, and others over the years. Unfortunately, most of the time we don't take them up on it as DH travels a lot and we have to plan our vacations about a year in advance. It works well for timesharing, but not for last minute travel for more than a long weekend! He mostly stays at Marriotts.

Ingrid


----------



## taffy19 (May 21, 2014)

Try this:

http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/offers.html

 There are offers for several other resorts too.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 21, 2014)

Orange Lake CC does something similar. Four nights at OLCC for $120, one of those days with a 2-hour-tour. Westgate does it a lot, but theirs includes a shuttle to some event (like NASCAR or concerts) and is more expensive - and their resort tour is one of the worst (high-pressure several hours).

TS


----------

